# FREE Coffee with every grinder!



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Anyone who buys a grinder from The Coffee Bean will get a free coffee taster pack to get them started!

Once you try our coffee, you are going to want more.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

I want a free grinder with my coffee


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Ha ha! Nice try Daren!

Andy


----------

